# Spot Leagues



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

1st week of leagues is complete!
Considering the condition im in after my cancer surgery Im happy to say I shot well 297 37 spots, yaaa way better then I thought I would!
I seen a bunch of new faces at the range and lots of good conversation was had by all!
Now If I can just get back in shape then I can forcast 300"s in the near future! Spot count may suffer but whatever a 300 is a 300! lol
Who eles is spot shooting? How did you do? 

BD


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Talked the Mrs into a 450 round for couples, first time out she pulled off a 385. 2 different releases to try some out, as the one she has aint great...I can see well into the 400's for her. I pulled out a 440/37 babies. Sure was fun to shoot with her, and am looking forward to the rest of the league.

5 spot on Wednesdays...300 with 35 x's. Rough to start, but with some diligence and a minor change here and there it will come back together.


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have been shooting spot league to, we r now into are fourth week. i was curious on how many weeks u r shooting


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

riverrat424 said:


> i have been shooting spot league to, we r now into are fourth week. i was curious on how many weeks u r shooting


The leagues at the Rustic Sport shop in Howard City just completed its 6th week, Holy Cow I cant believe were 1/2 way already!
12 weeks + fun/awards nite I believe, with a 3 spot "FITA" league starting when this completes, actually I may be ready for a 3 spot by the time we get there, Yahoo Praise God!

BD


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Shooting thursdays at Thorny Acres in Elsie. Im still having a hard time. 295 with 36 x.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I shot on a league over at LCSA and just shoot 300/32 on 5 spot. Man dose it feel good cant wait till this week to do it again.


----------

